# Olympus Party Boat Report 1 Aug 05



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Took a trip down to Ridge, MD to catch 
the night trip on the Olympus. Left the 
dock at 6:20pm, sea's were super flat and there was a nice breeze out. Got out to buy 72 around 7:15pm and started chumming
for rockfish....no joy...only 1 18" dink
caught on the whole boat. Messed around
with that till about 8:15 and then switched
over to croaker fishing. Boat bait was
the usual shrimp and squid. The Croaker
fishing was slow and as usual you had
to be in the right place to do well, which
again as usual was the stern. Overall
fishing was very slow. I would say 
average catch was between 5 - 15 fish.
The guys in the stern probably got around
15 - 20 fish. It was one of those trips
where you just sit there for what seems
like hours without a bite.....those trips
are just brutal. Ended up with about
6 or 7 croaker and left the dock around
12:15 talking to myself about how I would
never go on another bay trip again.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Same old story over and over again about the Olympus. Slowest boat on the bay, almost 2 hrs wasted going and coming and the Capt stays put once out there. He isn't going to use an extra ounce of fuel to change locations. :--|


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Are you getting the Olympus confused
with the Tom Hooker out of Rod n Reel
in Cheapeake Beach? It was a bad 
trip last night, but the boat is actually
one of the best in the Bay for bottom
fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I don't think so but if I'm confused with the boats my apologies.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I think you are confused Nick,*

The Olympus out of Ridge Md. is a good boat. The Tom Hooker and the Lady Hooker out of the Rod n Reel are the ones that suck! :--|.....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Clyde, what was the name of the one docked at Happy Harbor? I thought that was the Olympus. If not my bad, sorry.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Nick,*

I think that boat was the Osprey. .....Tightlines


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks bud. Just a little touch of CRS.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fished next to Olympus on Sat at PNP light for about 10 minutes. He was going out and we were coming in...they seemed to be doind as slow as us but he did change positions and reanchor 3 times in a span of 15 minutes to get his customer a better shot.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lipyourown said:


> Fished next to Olympus on Sat at PNP light for about 10 minutes. He was going out and we were coming in...they seemed to be doind as slow as us but he did change positions and reanchor 3 times in a span of 15 minutes to get his customer a better shot.


That's definitely not the boat I was thinking of.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

It was the Olympus everyone goes on, he was only stopping there briefly before the long run to 72 and such.


----------

